# Mixed Race Sperm Donors



## Philly-Cee (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm Ria and my partner is Lou. We are married and we now feel the time is right for us to start a family.

We're not having that much luck though, as there seems to be a shortage of mixed race sperm donors  

I am British Indian and will carrying our child and Lou is White British and Black African, so obviously we would love to find a donor who is the same race as her, but as i said, this seems to be proving quite hard.

Any advice would be more than welcome.

Thanks people,

Ria and Lou   x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, I don't know if you're intending to use a clinic or not but free-sperm-donors-worldwide definitely had at least a few mixed race donors last time I looked.

Good luck


----------



## Philly-Cee (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Lucky,

Thanks for the message, we'll check it out.

 xx


----------

